# Has anyone used No-Planaria before?



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

it will kill all snail life forms that are not in eggs

it will kill the planaria though.. it will also have to be used longer than directed for the planaria that have yet to hach, are resistant to it, and the ones hiding deep into the substrate that the stuf wont get to easily


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've heard some problems with introducing nerites after treatin too.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

My shrimp will be fine though?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea 100% fine


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the 3rd time I've used No-Planaria, it's absolutely 100% shrimp safe. First two time is planarias, 3rd time is annoying snails problem that appear after I got some plants from LFS.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

CookieM said:


> This is the 3rd time I've used No-Planaria, it's absolutely 100% shrimp safe. First two time is planarias, 3rd time is annoying snails problem that appear after I got some plants from LFS.


So No-Planaria kills off snails as well? Are these regular pond snails or the ramhorn snails?


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> So No-Planaria kills off snails as well? Are these regular pond snails or the ramhorn snails?


I think I have ramhorn snails, it's smaller than a shrimp. Those thing breeds quicker than my shrimps. In my experience, No-Planaria can get rid of planarias, nematodes, and ramhorn snails.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Will it harm assassin snails?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

I've used it to wipe out pond snails.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I used it. I don't see any big planaria anymore, but I do see some little ones after 24 hours. I'm gonna dose it again to get rid of them all. Doesn't seem like it's killing my mts tho...that would have been a plus hahaha


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do a larger WC before redosing I would guess. Good luck!


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

i have a package of this stuff to try it out.

I can't say if it work or not was i couldn't really ID the planaria or if it is.

But i can say it makes a mess if direct pour into the tank. I suggest mix it in some water first then pour into the tank.

It is safe for shrimp/plants, haven't seen any die.


----------



## badbart (Jul 28, 2009)

thechibi said:


> Will it harm assassin snails?


Yes it killed all my assassin snails.


----------



## j0onahra3 (Mar 3, 2011)

will it kill hydras?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Fenbendazole should kill both.

Credit to Ron and the good folks at PlanetInverts

http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html


----------

